# Painting pedals....



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

So I picked up some Forte Convert pedals from performance over the weekend on sale ($59.99 + 10% off due to a food drive), and didn't really like the color (puke greyish). I decided to paint them and the guy told me at the paint store that Rustoleum appliance epoxy spray paint would be my best bet. Soooo...I sanded, and sanded, and sanded, and sanded and finally got them ready for paint. Sprayed them before I left to work tonight. Hoping for the best. Anyone ever use this stuff? Did I make a bad choice of paint?


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, I actually took them apart, took out the axle and the bearings. I'll def post some pics! I concerned that the paint will actually stick....and then last for more than a ride or two. Hopefully it'll last for a little while!


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

For a cheap rattle-can job, sounds like you did everything right. The Rustoleum Paint should do pretty well. Hope you taped off all the threads and "moving parts". Post a pic when they are done!


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

The paint should do well on the plastic parts(don't know the pedals) the metal parts maybe not so well.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Regardless of how you do it you are going to have to repaint them monthly.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

> Regardless of how you do it you are going to have to repaint them monthly.


Does the paint shed monthly like a snakeskin? 
I used regular rustoleum on my work trucks rims and a hauling trailer also. It has been years for the trailer and it's all good. One truck rim chipped in one spot. 
I didn't sand or prep the truck rims. Just cleaned them so I wasn't expecting much. The trailer rims were rusted all over so I just sanded most of the rust off and 
used the rust covering primer. Those rims take much more abuse than a bicycle pedal. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll keep everyone updated. I'm not gonna fool with them until Thrusday. We're going riding Thursday and Friday, so I'll see how they hold up (bunch of rocks round these parts, so if they're gonna chip and scratch - I'll tell pretty quick.) I was specifically wondering if anyone has actually used this type of appliance epoxy paint? It's suppose to dry just like the paint on your fridge/range and such. That paint seems pretty tough to me, but we'll soon see I guess ;-)


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

Where I live in Florida we don't have many trails to take our refrigerators on. We have to bring them to the beaches. The sand always gets all into the ice.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Surfacecreations said:


> Where I live in Florida we don't have many trails to take our refrigerators on. We have to bring them to the beaches. The sand always gets all into the ice.


HA! Now your just no help are ya?!


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

You could have also used wheel paint, that stuff is pretty durable. I've painted motorcycle pegs with it before and it held up for a good couple of months before it started fading/chipping.


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

I painted a stem once. I used a cheap black enamel and baked it at 250 degrees for 10 minutes between light coats. Then a final baking for 20 minutes after the 3rd coat. It surprised me at how hard the paint turned out. It has some rub marks on it from trees and rocks but not 1 scratch through the paint! It was a polished aluminum stem that blinded me when the sun would hit it.

Pedals are going to get beat up on the trail anyway, you can't see them when your feet are on them.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

never thought of baking them - that sounds like a good idea - I'll just leave these be for a few days, I might try baking them next time I paint'm

here they are so far...I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

all done....I baked them for a few hours too. We'll see how they hold up on the trails.


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks good. Whites going to get marred on top of all the scatches. I have 2 sets of white wellgo mg1s and both are pretty scatched up but not so much that they don't look white anymore. 

I had never baked a paint finish before the stem but have heard baked on enamel cures harder than most paints.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I put about 20 miles on them so far....one ride on "rocky road" trail - so you can imagine I have a few scatches on them. No big deal - they still look good to me and I've had a few folks tell me they look good, so I'm happy so far. I think the baking helped some - i don't really have anything else to compare it to - but baking paint sure makes sense to me (all the manufacturers do it, so why not?). I did hear a little concern about baking them when they are wet or just after. Something about the fumes in the house and in the ovens and what not. I def wont do it again, until I research that aspect a little more.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

thats making me want to paint mine white...to match the white rims and handlebars on my bullit.


----------



## MD_TX (Dec 8, 2011)

dbfutrell said:


> Well I put about 20 miles on them so far....one ride on "rocky road" trail - so you can imagine I have a few scatches on them. No big deal - they still look good to me and I've had a few folks tell me they look good, so I'm happy so far. I think the baking helped some - i don't really have anything else to compare it to - but baking paint sure makes sense to me (all the manufacturers do it, so why not?). I did hear a little concern about baking them when they are wet or just after. Something about the fumes in the house and in the ovens and what not. I def wont do it again, until I research that aspect a little more.


So what's your verdict after a few rides on the new paint? I am thinking about buying these pedals as well and yeah, the color doesn't really go with anything so I was thinking about maybe refinishing them. About how long did it take you to sand the factory finish off (you mentioned sanding....and sanding....and more sanding)? I could live with the factory color, but if it's a do-able DIY project I might play around with it. Thanks


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've painted pedals. When i sold a bike, i put some some old used pinny platforms on, and painted them a glossy black. i wanted to make the bike look as new as possible! (the buyer knew it was a used bike, but hey, every bit counts)

i painted a spare set too. but you'll want to pick a color closed to the color underneath, because one rock strike, and that paint will start to come off. some shade of silver should work, so the metal underneath doesnt look so harsh when it comes thru.


oh, i've also repainted a frame. i used hardcore aircraft paint remover to get the old finish off. not sure if pedal paint is the same. the bare aluminum looked cool though.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Well here's how it's gone...I've rode about 10 times since I painted the pedals. I also painted a pair for a friend (painted them black with rustoleum industrial enamal spray paint) As far as mine and the appliance paint goes. It doesn't seem to be any harder of a finish than regular ol spray paint. Thicker yes, but chip and scratch just as easy. The white color seems to stain believe it or not. We have red clay around here and the pedals have an orange ting to them now. As far as the industrial paint. This stuff sprays on waaaaaaaay too thick! The black ones are scratched just the same as my white ones. My suggestion for paint - just some quality basic enamel spray paint and bake it. 

As far as pre work. I was never able to get the factory finish off of the pedals. I tried sanding, mineral spirits and soaking them in acetone. It's a pretty hard finish and I didn't want to use and hard removals on the aluminum finish. My suggestion is to take them apart....scuff'm down with sand paper, steel wool or green pad the hard to reach places, wash with soap and water, dry with hair dryer and paint away!

Hope this helps.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

to add....I love the pedals though. They bite, be careful! LOL!


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

i have the same pedals. after the below incident...i don't ride without shin guards!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dudes!!! You Guy's really need to get some clipless pedals. Save the skin for bone coverage. And while I'm at it may I suggest TIME ATAC clipless. Once you give em a shot you won't go back. Most people that start on platform and then try clipless usually don't give it enough time. They end up frustrated and return back to platform. But if you give it a chance long enough for your brain to coincide with how they work it becomes second nature. Clipping in and out in emergency situations is easy and meat grinding your chins NEVER happens.


----------



## MD_TX (Dec 8, 2011)

dbfutrell said:


> As far as pre work. I was never able to get the factory finish off of the pedals. I tried sanding, mineral spirits and soaking them in acetone. It's a pretty hard finish and I didn't want to use and hard removals on the aluminum finish. My suggestion is to take them apart....scuff'm down with sand paper, steel wool or green pad the hard to reach places, wash with soap and water, dry with hair dryer and paint away!
> 
> Hope this helps.


-Thanks for the info. Do you think powdercoating them would work? A friend of mine does a lot of custom fab/modification work on cars and they have powdercoating experience on wheels/engine covers/etc and I'm curious as to if that would work?


----------



## MD_TX (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh yeah, and I picked up a set of Forte Converts today too during the performance bike sale $49.99


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

MD_TX said:


> -Thanks for the info. Do you think powdercoating them would work? A friend of mine does a lot of custom fab/modification work on cars and they have powdercoating experience on wheels/engine covers/etc and I'm curious as to if that would work?


powedercoating would be the ideal method.

another option is to use duracoat...which is a firearm coating brand.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

The Rust-Oleum and Duplicolor spray paints have some kind of fish oil added, it never really drys. The brush on version of those paints will have a much harder finish. I'd try a small can and some foam brushes instead of spraying the pedals.


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

You can get powder coating powder for fishing lures. This is like coating your pedals in plastic, worth a try.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree....I use to race go karts and all of the frames were powder coated - held up nice. I'd say if you have the means to get them powder coated - go for it! Post'm up when you're done with them.

Interesting thoughts about the fish oil in spray paints....hmmmmm....something to look in to. Never know what's in things nowadays.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> i've painted pedals. When i sold a bike, i put some some old used pinny platforms on, and painted them a glossy black. i wanted to make the bike look as new as possible! (the buyer knew it was a used bike, but hey, every bit counts)
> 
> i painted a spare set too. but you'll want to pick a color closed to the color underneath, because one rock strike, and that paint will start to come off. some shade of silver should work, so the metal underneath doesnt look so harsh when it comes thru.
> 
> oh, i've also repainted a frame. i used hardcore aircraft paint remover to get the old finish off. not sure if pedal paint is the same. the bare aluminum looked cool though.


you're a liar
girls just make sammiches & babies
they don't know about 'work'


----------

